# Repairing clearcoat?



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I have to assume the dealer has a body shop.

Fortunatly, for you (and the car) GM lays a lot of clear on.....that means there is a lot of material to finesse.
There are many polishes that can remove etching.....in actuality you are moving the clear around using chemicals and the heat of buffing.
Really severe cases call for very light wetsanding (sounds horrible but again, with finesse, no big deal) followed up with polishing.

All this to say, done correctly, you'll likely be amazed.....so, at this point, think positive.

Rob


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

Most imperfections in the clear coat can be buffed out. That is what the dealer _SHOULD_ do for you. If done right, you should have your car back within an hour.

My 2012 Eco was wrecked in the passenger side. The salvage company used packing tape and plastic to seal the car and buffing the roof, A and B pillars, and hood removed any marks left behind.


----------



## Turbos4life (Oct 5, 2014)

Well that sounds promising! I also have to get the dealer installed window tint redone on 2 windows and fog lights installed. I will have a full day at the dealership this Friday!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I had the same problem on a different new car. They buffed it out (under warranty of course) and it looked just fine after that. Congrats on the new car and welcome to the forum!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Depending on depth you can get it out with just a low abrasive wax all the way up to a full on wet sand. IMO straight out the factory every car that is made needs to be totally wet sanded compound buffed and glazed. The orange peel is getting OOC


----------



## Turbos4life (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm 4 hours now of waiting at the dealership. The fog lights are installed and they are attempting the clear coat repair now so I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## Turbos4life (Oct 5, 2014)

Well the clear coat is NOT repairable and has to be redone...not what I wanted to hear. They are going to give me a rental for 4 days and said I would not be able to tell were they fix it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Turbos4life said:


> Well the clear coat is NOT repairable and has to be redone...not what I wanted to hear. They are going to give me a rental for 4 days and said I would not be able to tell were they fix it.


Good luck. Are they going to re-clear the whole thing?


----------



## Turbos4life (Oct 5, 2014)

Yes But I assume just on the hood, top and trunk. That's just the area of damage. I picked up the loaner today and should be done this Friday. They gave me a 1.8 Cruze gasser as a loaner and it doesn't even have cruise control but as a plus it only had 16 miles! I hope I wont be able to see the repair because that will highly upset me if I can but we'll see in 3 days. Ill update soon!


----------



## No Mo' Spirit (Oct 28, 2014)

My '14 TD has the crystal red tintcoat. So far, no major dings or scratched. However, I'm told tintcoat is expensive to repair. I hop I don't have to find out first hand.


----------

